# Getting Bored with Guppies



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been fishkeeping for about a year now, and have learned a lot, still have A ton to learn, but I think i'm done with live bearing fish, to hard to keep up with the babies. lol My tank is a 33 g and i'd like to keep my pleco's and coolio loaches. And since I want to take my tank apart to deal with the bba, I thought it would be a good time to maybe change the stocking too.

Not sure what I want to do. I really would like to have a more active tank.

Any low cost suggestions.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Parrot fish... Very active and intelligent!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Try Rams maybe? Richard is selling some nice Electric Blue Balloon Rams. You can also try German Blue Rams which are easier to breed.
another choice could be kribs


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Try a pair of angels


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sa or ca hybrids, you want action get a male firemouth and a female convict, breed some mild sized hybrid ... yeah buddy

but i am kinda partial lol keep your guppies , free food


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

or some of those mini parrots x pink convicts , very cool,


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

A couple different schools of tetras... I have a group of 6 rummy nose and a group of 6 blackskirts in my sons 20 gallon. Its my fav tank to watch, so active.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

A colony of L260 queen arabesque pleco will fit in that size of tank


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Personally i would put a pair of Kribensis in the tank, they are so incredible to watch as they court and change colours and great parents as well


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I found khuli loaches to be very boring, they hide too often, and kept uprooting my plants.

Personally I'd stick with a pair of angels, and a bunch of different kind of neons. Those are all low cost fish and easy to keep.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep an eye on the UPI specials. Sometimes you can get a tankful of tetras for 99 cents each.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

my buddy has a bunch of red devil youngins grow them out , there interesting to say the least


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

ya i have a tank full of red devil fry and their mother to get rid of. they will all turn out different. some all yellow, some all orange, some lots orange and a little white, some lots white and a little orange. they fade and peel a few times each its cool to witness.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

How about some cardinal tetras? They are nice in a school.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Sometimes providing cover in the foreground substrate will help loaches feel comfortable. mine hid for a long time until i provided more break sights throughout the open areas. Even if its buried roots jutting out here and there it helps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. rams of any kind. them and discus are my favorite. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

rams are cool but i still think mini hybrids, either parrot x cons or whatever you kids are calling it these days


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, I can see where MTS comes in. So much to do, but i have so little space. I was thinking about rams or those dwarf parrots. tetras are cool too, pretty easy to care for. I am defiantly not ready for discus! Those pleco's are very cool. Bah, I just can't decide. lol.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

welcome to my world , new fish ideas pop in my head and its new tank time lol, then i change my mind so its break down and set up , then i dont like te way that looks ,or someone is trying to eat someone else lol

lol good luck with your choice however 
gonna take one more swing with the hybrids lol
DO IT elle or djamm on here have some im pretty sure
if not a few other do too, just dont ask spitfire about them lol ... he has issues with them breaking tanks and plotting something evil


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Can Kribs be kept with bnpleco's and kuhlio loach? And I'll have to find somewhere for my betta, unless i go with tetra. He's the tamest betta I've every met. The guppies swim around him and he just ignores them. lol


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You could try your hands with a pair or two of dwarf cichlids(apistogrammas) many species out there, will provide a lot of action and interesting courtship/breeding for you to see.


----------

